# ovulation nausea??



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

lately i've been feel nauseous. all. the. time. almost.

i finally figured out it definately is related to ovulation and the approach of my period. this is NEW for me.









i'm not really looking for answers or anything, just a mini rant, i guess.

yarg.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I get nausea as part of PMS nearly every month. It gets really bad right as the cramps pick up and then goes away. not very much fun.

the other weird thing I get is my skin starts to hurt. I can't handle stiff clothing touching me, or bras or elastic in socks.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep, that's me too.







:


----------



## momof421 (Sep 27, 2005)

same here.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

How long does that last?


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I get that too. I also get a fever, chills and really bad fatique. Almost like I have the flu. It usually starts a couple days before my AF and stops about a day from the stop of it. And my cramps are really bad at night. I drink moon cycle tea and that seems to help a little.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I get the same. I was just going to post about this, actually. Yesterday and today I've been feeling nauseated not unlike morning sickness. I had a migraine when I woke up yesterday morning and then later on but now today its just the nausea. My nose is a bit "up" too interms of strength of smells. I dunno if I'm ovulating or what- but it sure is annoying. When I was younger, I might be pregnant, but hpts are always neg (plus I have an IUD). Its annoying because I eat to help it and of course that only works for a bit and I don't want to gain baby pounds when there is no baby.....


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

Jumping in here... I am also having 1-2 days of ovulation nausea since the PP return of AF. It SUCKS!!! Never experienced it before getting pregnant, and it makes me scared to get pregnant again since I feel so hormonally sensitive now and morning sickness was soooo terrible with my son.

Am I just stuck with this? Is there something out of balance? Anybody have success treating it???


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow, funny to see an old thread of mine surface after almost a year.









FYI my nausea subsided. I think it was stress related and I think my body was just adjusting to me NOT being pregnant. That was the first year since I started having babies that I wasn't pregnant by that time post partum.


----------

